# control de dimmer digital



## eaos (Oct 4, 2007)

queria contruir un dimmer que se controle por  pulsos o por un voltaje continuo de 0 a 10 vol


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Aqui hay algo

Dimmer:

http://sound.whsites.net/project62c.htm

Proyecto completo:

http://sound.whsites.net/project62.htm


----------



## eaos (Oct 4, 2007)

no me queda muy claro hay otra forma mas sencilla


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Tu control puede ser digital o analogico, pero la actuacion sobre el triac que es el que crea la atenuacion de voltaje es siempre por desplasamiento de pulso.
Siempre dependeras de una tension en rampa que accione el triac en el momento indicado

Se puede realizar un dimmer con un potenciometro y otros componentes muy simple pero si mencionaste los 10 V, creo que tu idea es un dimmer DMX.


----------

